# Plötzlich geht der E-Mail Versand nur mit Squirrelmail



## pee (23. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

seit vorgestern geht bei mir der E-Mail Versand nur mit Squirrelmail und nicht mehr mit Thunderbird und Outlook (= verschiedene Rechner an verschiedenen Orten). 

Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?


----------



## Burge (23. Dez. 2009)

logs ? (Zeichenlänge bla bla)


----------



## pee (23. Dez. 2009)

Also ich habe einen Blick in die mail.log geworfen (= über 13 MB, wo kann ich die Größe dieser Logdatei beschränken; das ist ja zu groß) und konnte da nichts feststellen. Zudem habe ich die logdatei umbenannt und versucht e-mails zu versenden, doch es wurde daraufhin keine Log-Datei erstellt.


----------



## Till (25. Dez. 2009)

Benenne mal die Logdatei wieder um und starte postfix neu. Logdateien darfst Du nicht im Betrieb einfach umbenennen. Wenn Du sehen willst was im log dazu kommt, dann nimmt man dafür das Kommando tai. Z.b.

tail -n 100 /var/log/mail.log


----------



## pee (27. Dez. 2009)

Ok, es liegt an dem WinXP-Router hinter den ich mich vorrübergehend befinde. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung woran es bei dem Windows XP Rechner hakt. Und nicht wirklich Zeit zum recherchieren - denn die Firewall hatte ich deaktiviert, doch trotzdem klappte der Versand nicht.


----------

